# Dremel tool as arrow cutter



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

It can work. I made a jig to do this a few years ago that I have since abandoned as my local guy doesn't mind doing cuts for me when I'm there spending $ on other things. There are a few challenges.....

1) spinning the arrow while slowly cutting vs just dropping the cut-off wheel thru the arrow like you'd cut wood with a power miter box. 
2) The cut off wheels I found for the dremel were very fragile and easy to break while cutting....wear safety glasses!!!
3) Carbon dust is not too good for you, so a vac of some sort is probably a good idea.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Been doing it this way for years. I put the Dremel in my wood vise on my workbench, then quickclamp a block of wood with a small indentation in it for the other end. 

The cutting wheels work fine if you slowly rotate the shaft into them, and personally I think it's safer than a high speed arrow saw, since I had a blade on one of those come apart on me and go flying all around my workshop once... No fun.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

I did this in the very beginning. I quickly stopped.

Unless you make a jig to hold the arrow exactly square to the cutter, just pay the archery shop to cut your arrows.

Unless you are part of a club or shop, you will never recover the cost of the cutter.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I have also had issues getting a perfectly square cut from a dremel. I seem to have the dremel cutter at a perfect right angle but the cut is often slightly off. I doubt it matters but I cut just slightly long and then use my disc sander to true the cut. I definitely want to make my own cuts. That can make it easy when tuning the arrows. Also the nearest shop takes over an hour round trip and the shop is always busy. Plus they really want to sell me arrows and I usually buy exactly what I want from Lancaster.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

RickBac said:


> Unless you make a jig to hold the arrow exactly square to the cutter, just pay the archery shop to cut your arrows.


I guess I couldn't disagree more. Just turn the shaft into the cutting wheel and voila - square cuts.

Besides, perfectly square cuts are overrated when you have 2" of steel shank being inserted into the shaft anyway. Much more important for short screw-in inserts and esp. for the hidden inserts. But for long shank glue in target points? Nah.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

A Dremel arrow saw was the first tool I made when I got into archery, and since then it has cut lots of arrows with no problems. My Dremel had a flexible shaft, so I just clamped that to a piece of wood; simply clamping the Dremel would probably work just as well. I don't use it like a cut-off saw, but rotate the arrow slowly and go around several times before I cut through the arrow. I use real cheap diamond blades, and have never had a problem. To hold the nock at the other end, I thought too much and put a piece of wire in a skateboard bearing; I think a small hole drilled in a block of wood would work just as well. The skateboard bearing slides on a piece of track, that makes adjusting for different lengths very quick and easy.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Outstanding.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I use a Dremel with my lathe to cut shafts. I put the shaft in lathe chuck, and I clamp the dremel to the lathe's tool post. Spin the arrow in the lathe chuck, and use the cross slide to feed the abrasive disk of the dremel tool through the arrow shaft. Beautiful clean cuts. I can easily hold 0.005 length accuracy from arrow shaft to arrow shaft.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes I use a dremel as well. 

Each time I need to cut arrows I take a board and drill 4 holes in it and place the dremel near the holes and feed 2 copper wires through the holes and twist tie them so that the dremel is in a rigid position. At the other end I drill a shallow hole into a block of wood and then fasten the block to the board at the desired distance away, measure twice and then cut. 

I never seem to keep the board or the pieces but I know I can duplicate the jig in minutes.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't worry about a square cut. I clamp the shaft to the bench with one of those quick clamps. I make my Dremel cut about 1/8" longer than the mark by hand. I take the shaft to the disc sander and using the fence sand it square and to the mark. Very easy and accurate.


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll get to work.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a mini cutoff saw from Harbor Freight. http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

youtube is your friend on building dremel tool arrow cutter. You just have to be picky about what wheel to use when cutting carbon arrows.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

j.conner said:


> I use a mini cutoff saw from Harbor Freight. http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html


A buddy of mine uses that. What blade do you use for carbon?


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

StarDog said:


> A buddy of mine uses that. What blade do you use for carbon?


I just mount an abrasive wheel, very similar to what goes on the Dremel.


----------



## Jim18655 (Sep 17, 2011)

I use the mini cut-off saw and made adapters to bolt it on my uni-strut string jig. A hole drilled in the end of a 1/2'' bolt and a suitable support bracket can be used for the nock end support. Clamp a sort piece of angle iron and a backer piece in the clamp on the saw. Turn the blade around and run it backwards. It will cut carbon and aluminum like that without grabbing the shaft.


----------

